# which multimeter do you recommend?



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm starting to do more service work and will be getting into servicing mod cons as well. I was going to buy a multimneter soon, but don't really know what to look for? Still learning how to use one, so I don't really know how much to spend.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I use the Fluke TS-1000. It's very simple and easy to use. I don't see the need for a real complicated meter in the plumbing business.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Excuse my ignorance but what is 
mod cons?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

love2surf927 said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is
> mod cons?


Modulating condensating


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

I use a UIE multi-meter DM 384.. 

Has lasted a very long time, now that I say that though, I should price out a new one..


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Fluke


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Fieldpiece SC-76 clamp meter with temp sensor.

I used a simpler one in my electrical class. The temperature senser is very helpful when checking out water heaters and shower valves.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Can I get away with the cheap $15 dollar mastercraft one? As long as I can measure ohms, continuity and current I should be fine right? Or does a digital one help? Do you find the clamp comes in handy often enough to pay for it?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

markb said:


> Can I get away with the cheap $15 dollar mastercraft one? As long as I can measure ohms, continuity and current I should be fine right? Or does a digital one help? Do you find the clamp comes in handy often enough to pay for it?


Clamp is a must

Got to see if there is current flowing. Having voltage doesn't tell you if the motor is drawing the proper amp


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

JK949 said:


> Fieldpiece SC-76 clamp meter with temp sensor.
> 
> I used a simpler one in my electrical class. The temperature senser is very helpful when checking out water heaters and shower valves.


Fieldpiece makes good meters at a fraction of the cost of a Fluke. I use the SC56 everyday (I do HVAC more than plumbing these days). The SC56 is their top of the line meter that will do anything you will ever need it to.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Uei phoenix G2-389


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

I use fluke t5-1000


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

IN GENERAL....an inexpensive meter will get you by, if it has the ranges and functions you need. You might need more than one meter to get all the features.

There are occasions when a TRUE RMS meter is really necessary. Any time the AC wave form is other than the pure poco sine wave.

If you need to measure very low ohms.... say 50 or less ohms, you have to understand how critical the lead resistance and good connections are.

Same would be true if you need to measure low milliamps.

For reliability, it is hard to beat a Fluke. I have a simple Fluke 77 which is at least 26 years old, has been kicked around, and still works fine!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a couple Flukes and a few cheapos. If I don't need to know current (clamp), the cheapo meters work well enough for what I need. You really can't go wrong with a Fluke though, just a little pricey.






Paul


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Craftsman, with the ampmeter clamp and temp probe- it's small and compact and so far no problems outta it.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

hioki high tester


----------



## SimplePlumber (Feb 1, 2012)

markb said:


> I'm starting to do more service work and will be getting into servicing mod cons as well. I was going to buy a multimneter soon, but don't really know what to look for? Still learning how to use one, so I don't really know how much to spend.


I asked the electricians I knew which one I should get. Most said Fluke.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have the Fluke clamp meter, it's apprx 6 years old and I have to hold the dial down to get it to read out while trying to hold the 2 leads, it's a pita. I was disappointed in how it held up. I have the Fieldpiece now and it works fine. I always heard Fluke was the way to go, just didn't work out for me and I took good care of it.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

I own many meters:
Fluke 87-5
Fluke 902
Fluke 116
Fluke 322
Amprobe ACD 14 plus
UEI Phoenix
Fieldpiece SC77
Fieldpiece SC56


The one I use everyday on every call is the Fieldpiece SC56. It has the most functions of any meter I have ever used. It is also the cheapest meter I listed (got mine on EBAY for $100).


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

UEI DL389 Multi Meter and Simpson Ohm Meter

I prefer analog display over the digital for checking resistance and for shorts to ground.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

AWWGH said:


> UEI DL389 Multi Meter and Simpson Ohm Meter
> 
> I prefer analog display over the digital for checking resistance and for shorts to ground.


I've had a Simpson 260 since I don't remember when... :thumbup:

I've got several other meters as well...
Can't beat ExTech for bang for the buck! :thumbup:
http://www.extech.com/instruments/


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Fluke 902. Does everything, checks temperature as well. Mulitmeters is one tool I would never try to save money on or by used. It's proper detection of electricity keeps you alive and accurate.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

.


gear junkie said:


> Fluke 902. Does everything, checks temperature as well. Mulitmeters is one tool I would never try to save money on or by used. It's proper detection of electricity keeps you alive and accurate.


The 902 does not measure Millivolts so you cant test thermocouples.
The 902 Ohm range is only 9999ohms so you cant check thermisters or resistance to ground. 

If all you need is volts amps and low ohms though it will do fine.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

eddiecalder said:


> .
> 
> The 902 does not measure Millivolts so you cant test thermocouples.
> The 902 Ohm range is only 9999ohms so you cant check thermisters or resistance to ground.
> ...


Yep... Typical Fluke... More $$$ for less... :laughing:

My ExTech 380224 does DC volts to 600V with 1mv resolution, AC volts to 600 volts, Capacitor testing, Frequency 10Hz to 100kHz, Temperature -4F to 752F (-20C to 400 C), 3-Phase Rotation 45 to 450Hz; Voltage range: 80 to 480V, Resistance .1Ω to 2GΩ, Diode test, Continuity test...

Oh yea... For $129.99.... Includes leads and temp probe

Vs Fluke 902 for $265 less leads which are $65 additional... :laughing:

I do have a separate EX-613 Clamp On Ampmeter $189.99 but that just adds more features still at less money.... :laughing:


----------

